# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  İsrail'de "Mahkum X" muamması

## bozok

*İsrail'de "Mahkum X" muamması* 



22.06.2010 - 10:41

*'Mahkum X' ya da 'Bay X' diye anılan söz konusu mahkumun hangi suçtan dolayı tutulduğu ve kimliği bilinmiyor.* 


Gizemli mahkum tam bir tecrit halinde maksimum güvenlikli Ayalon cezaevinin özel bir bölümündeki özel bir hücrede tutuluyor. 

Mahkumun varlığından hiç kimsenin (belli kişiler hariç şüphesiz) haberi yoktu... Ta ki İsrail gazetesi Yediot Ahronot'un internet sitesinde yayınlanan habere dek... 

İsrail cezaevlerinden sorumlu adı açıklanmayan yetkililere dayandırılan haberde, 'Mahkum X'in Ayalon cezaevinin sadece tek bir hücreyi içeren 15. biriminde tutulduğu belirtiliyor. 

Mahkumun ziyaret edilmesine için verilmiyor, bulunduğu bölüm cezaevinin geri kalan kısmından demir kapılarla ayrılmış durumda. Koşullar öylesine katı ki, diğer mahkumlar onu ne görebiliyor ne de duyabiliyor. 

Haberde adı açıklanmayan bir yetkilinin, "Dış dünyadan tamamen ve mutlak bir şekilde tecrit edilmiş halde bulunan isimsiz ve kimliksiz biri" sözlerine yer veriliyor. 

Birkaç saat içinde haberin siteden silinmesi ise kafaları daha da karıştırdı. İsrail gizli servisinin medyayı bu hikayeyle ilgili susturduğu söyleniyor. 

Bazı insan hakları grupları ise söz konusu mahkumun kimliğinin ve suçlarının açıklanması yönünde kampanya başlattı bile. 

İsrail'in en eski insan hakları grubu Yurttaş Hakları Derneği'nden Dan Yakir, "Bu kişinin yarğılandığına ya da mahkum edildiğine dair hiçbir bilgi yok. Yetkililer insanları tamamen gizli bir şekilde tutuklayabiliyor ve ortadan yok edebiliyor, bu demokratik bir ülkede kabul edilemez" diye konuştu. 

Eski İsrail Başbakanı İzhak Rabin'e 1995'te suikast düzenleyen İsrailli köktenci Yigal Amir için özel olarak inşa edilen hücrede tutulduğu düşünüldüğünde, Mahkum X'in kimliğinin önemi artıyor ve merak da giderek büyüyor. 

Ancak İsrailli güvenlik uzmanlarından biri, terörizmden ziyade casuslukla ilgili bir durum olduğu ihtimali üzerinde duruyor. 

1983'te ülkenin biyolojik savaş programını Sovyetlere sızdırdığı gerekçesiyle önde gelen İsrailli bilim adamı Marcus Klinberg 20 yıl hapse mahkum edilmişti. İsrailliler, Klinberg'in varlığından, tutuklandığından ve mahkum edildiğinden bilim adamı cezaevinde 10 yılını doldurduktan sonra haberleri olmuştu. 

Mahkum X, İsrail'in nükleer silah sahibi olduğunu dünyaya ilk duyuran kişi olan ve tutuklanan Mordechai Vanunu ile aynı cezaevinde tutuluyor. Vanunu geçen ay yabancılarla konuşarak şartlı tahliye kurallarını ihlal ettiği gerekçesiyle yeniden cezaevine gönderilmişti. 

İsrailli yetkililer, Mahkum X'in cezaevinde var olduğunu ne kabul ne inkar ediyor. 


*(DIş HABERLER / GAZETEPORT)*

----------

